# How long did your DBS check take?



## Helen Back (Oct 24, 2015)

My other half has been waiting for a DBS check to clear the dreaded Stage 4 we the Met police since 1st August. 

To get some idea of much longer it will take, could I ask people on here with completed checks how long they had to wait? And without disclosing too much detail what type of job was it and what time of the year was it?

We are enduring great financial hardship because she can't start a job with a charity that she got in July. It's now almost November and we figured she'd be working long before now.

We've tried emailing our local MP and the Met but no reply from either and it's been a great financial and emotional strain on both of us, we're getting used to living on pasta, rice, etc and it's a marvellous way to lose weight . We know there's a huge backlog but knowing that doesn't help us so if could get a clue as to how much longer we have to wait that will help us cope, at least.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 24, 2015)

They can take days or months; IME it's always at stage 4 they get delayed and they are slower over the Summer because of new teachers etc.

Have you called the DBS helpline? because even the Met should have checked their records by now.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 24, 2015)

Have you tried making an appointment with MP ? face-to-face is a lot harder to escape.
and I would ask the charity or whoever made the DBS application to help chase it up.

The DBS is not fit for purpose - just ask my OH who does supply teaching ! Agencies and Union now involved. The DBS had somehow managed to cancel the subscription/renewal despite getting paid ... and not able to relight it. In the end a paper re-application was fast-tracked in only a few days (This is Northumbria Plod) after nearly six weeks of buck-passing.

Otherwise - start ringing every day (or get the new employer to do so) to both DBS and the Met.
Contact some gov't politicians - May, Gove, IDS and whoever got the education hat plus anyone else in the cabinet.
Get J Corbyn to ask a question at PMQ ?
Local press might be interested ...


----------



## Helen Back (Oct 24, 2015)

Well the thing is, from what we can gather, 3 months (which it will be on Nov 1st) is not unusual so any fuss we make is not going to be taken seriously.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 24, 2015)

My recent one took 5 months. No idea why it was so long.


----------



## Helen Back (Oct 24, 2015)

And yet this bloody scandal doesn't seem to have made the headlines. People are losing income, if not jobs, because of this.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 24, 2015)

It's been like this since it started - sometimes it's very quick, sometimes it's ages, and usually it's a couple of months.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 24, 2015)

I ended up signing on for 3 months once because I couldn't get mine through the met police backlog Fuck know why it ended up there as it's 20 years since I lived in the smoke. This was summer time and as has been said it's shite then. 

My last one took 2 weeks. Keep your fingers crossed, you have my sympathies


----------



## Belushi (Oct 24, 2015)

Delays are nearly always at stage 4 ime.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 24, 2015)

2 months and a trip to a police station to give fingerprints.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 24, 2015)

First time  i  don't  know  but the last few times it's  been  only about a month.  Either I'm  lucky or  once you have  gone through once it speeds up.


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 24, 2015)

My latest took less than a week: did it online last Thurs night, ID given in Friday, got it back Wed. That's never happened before.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 24, 2015)

Last one took about 2 weeks.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 24, 2015)

Mine took about six weeks last time. Usually takes at least eight so I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 24, 2015)

Assuming that your DBS is stuck with the Met  ...
DBS check delays at the Metropolitan police - News stories - GOV.UK
and if this is new info for you (which I expect it isn't)
you could try this : C&P from the above link ...
_If you have an application in progress with the Met, and it reaches 60 days with the force, you can:
- escalate your application using __online tracking_
_- call us on 03000 200 190 and we’ll contact the police to ask that your application is prioritised
_
That link has a lot of excuses in it.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 24, 2015)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> First time  i  don't  know  but the last few times it's  been  only about a month.  Either I'm  lucky or  once you have  gone through once it speeds up.


Nah, the one that took five months was about my fifth.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 24, 2015)

My CRB 8 years ago, took about 2 months. Has taken my colleagues (working with vulnerable adults) between 2 weeks and 4 months.


----------



## Looby (Oct 24, 2015)

Mine (my first) took two weeks. They said it was quicker partly because I'd had one address in years, no declarations or any other complications. Someone at college has been waiting four  months and a colleague had to make a complaint as it was sat at stage four and she thinks they'd lost/forgotten it.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 25, 2015)

I've been at one address for 14 years, too, and have no complications. I really do think it's just a matter of luck.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 6, 2015)

3 weeks and I moved about a lot, although never within the Met's area.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 6, 2015)

Helen Back - how is the dbs application going ?
My OH is still arguing with dbs (at least the nut and agency are still hammering away). Although it seems the school are happy with the fast "fast-track" check. This took Northumbria only a couple of days for a paper-based application and a new dbs online subscription has been set up. Total cost, something expensive (£250+ and that is excluding pay for work not available as no current dbs) compared to the less than £20 it should have been.


----------



## craigxcraig (Nov 6, 2015)

We were recently told 14 week back log. Also if applying for a new one look up and register with the dbs update service which is £14 - you can then transfer rather than seek new one each time.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 6, 2015)

craigxcraig  - We know about the update / subscription service.
That is why OH / NUT / agency are spitting coachbolts, not just tacks.
The dbs system fouled up the renewal process and cancelled it (a full fortnight before expiry) and "have no way to re-instate it" hence the *new* application / subscription.


----------



## craigxcraig (Nov 6, 2015)

Oops sorry - only read the OP and a couple more


----------



## SaySomething (Nov 19, 2015)

Advice needed please!  Sent of my application form etc in early September, my application got stuck on stage 4 for weeks and finally got a certificate through at the end of October.  The very same day I also received a separate letter from the DBS to say my certificate has incorrect information on it and they are issuing a replacement. My boss was getting really pee'd off as to why it was taking so long - the other new girls had applied the same time as me and had got them within a matter of 3 or so weeks - so why was mine taking so long?  I took the certificate in and the letter to show her that I am fine to work with kids etc and that I am not at fault - its the dbs that are taking their time, not me hiding my certificate from her!  To my horror, my boss suspended me from work pending the new dbs certificate.  I have a criminal conviction from 2008 which was disclosed on the certificate for evasion of duty customs & Excise.  I explained to her exactly what it was for and what happened etc but my boss said I had lied on my application form saying I did not have a criminal record and she had every right to suspend me pending the new clearance certificate from the dbs.  I hadn't actually filled in an application form so technically hadnt lied to her, but went home without a fuss to wait for the certificate.  To date, I have still not received the correct certificate and due to my inability to provide my boss with the up to date certificate, received an email from her to say she would not be taking me back on and terminated my employment.  Is there anything I can do??  I've called the DBS helpline - was told a manual certificate was to be issued, but still not done, checked on-line, emailed, complained, but still no certificate. Ive been waiting about ten weeks. What's going on?!


----------



## cesare (Nov 19, 2015)

SaySomething said:


> Advice needed please!  Sent of my application form etc in early September, my application got stuck on stage 4 for weeks and finally got a certificate through at the end of October.  The very same day I also received a separate letter from the DBS to say my certificate has incorrect information on it and they are issuing a replacement. My boss was getting really pee'd off as to why it was taking so long - the other new girls had applied the same time as me and had got them within a matter of 3 or so weeks - so why was mine taking so long?  I took the certificate in and the letter to show her that I am fine to work with kids etc and that I am not at fault - its the dbs that are taking their time, not me hiding my certificate from her!  To my horror, my boss suspended me from work pending the new dbs certificate.  I have a criminal conviction from 2008 which was disclosed on the certificate for evasion of duty customs & Excise.  I explained to her exactly what it was for and what happened etc but my boss said I had lied on my application form saying I did not have a criminal record and she had every right to suspend me pending the new clearance certificate from the dbs.  I hadn't actually filled in an application form so technically hadnt lied to her, but went home without a fuss to wait for the certificate.  To date, I have still not received the correct certificate and due to my inability to provide my boss with the up to date certificate, received an email from her to say she would not be taking me back on and terminated my employment.  Is there anything I can do??  I've called the DBS helpline - was told a manual certificate was to be issued, but still not done, checked on-line, emailed, complained, but still no certificate. Ive been waiting about ten weeks. What's going on?!


Write to her appealing against your dismissal. Copy HR (if there is any).

Check this link, your criminal conviction should be spent by now? Ex-offenders and employment - GOV.UK


----------



## SaySomething (Nov 19, 2015)

No HR - its just her..... in fact there is not even a second in command, she does everything!  Thank you for the link - I received a suspended sentence and community order to do unpaid work back in '08. So its spent I guess.  I dont have a leg to stand on without the replacement certificate - my ex-boss simply will not entertain the idea of employing me without it.  I can only try to appeal against the dismissal - what should I include in the letter?  Any advice is appreciated, Im very grateful! Thankyou


----------



## cesare (Nov 19, 2015)

SaySomething said:


> No HR - its just her..... in fact there is not even a second in command, she does everything!  Thank you for the link - I received a suspended sentence and community order to do unpaid work back in '08. So its spent I guess.  I dont have a leg to stand on without the replacement certificate - my ex-boss simply will not entertain the idea of employing me without it.  I can only try to appeal against the dismissal - what should I include in the letter?  Any advice is appreciated, Im very grateful! Thankyou



I suggest something along the lines of:

Dear [name]
I received your email of [date] terminating my employment. I'm writing to appeal against your decision. My conviction was back in 2008, is now spent and therefore should not have been taken into account when deciding to dismiss me. In any event, the conviction was unrelated to the work that you employed me to do and does not compromise my ability to work with children. As you know the DBS are issuing me with a manual certificate as a result of their previous mistake and I expect that it will arrive shortly.
I hope that you will reconsider your decision and look forward to hearing from you shortly.
Yours sincerely
[name]

It's trickier when dealing with an owner/manager especially if they're not taking advice, but hopefully she'll reconsider.

Good luck.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 19, 2015)

It's a matter of threatening tribunal and getting a pay off by now I suspect. Would you really want to work for her?


----------



## SaySomething (Nov 19, 2015)

She is pretty awful to work for - but it the job suited my home life - the part time hours fitted in around school and I enjoyed the work.  Plus - Christmas is just around the corner... I think I'm just upset with the fact Ive been given the boot unfairly, or without the chance to defend myself against her decision.  Never been sacked before! If only the dbs sent me the correct certificate to begin with - maybe this could all of been avoided.


----------



## ChrisD (Nov 19, 2015)

out here in the provinces we get enhanced DBS checks done online (via Churches Agency for safeguarding) within 24 hours.
that's assuming the candidate has things like driving license/passport which can be checked on line. Compared to the paper form system it's quick and easy.
Online Disclosures
My sympathies with having to deal with the Met....


----------



## SaySomething (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm not dealing with the Met!  Just good old Essex Plod....


----------



## Helen Back (Nov 20, 2015)

On the 9th of November we clocked 100 days since applying. An email to the Met has been ignored - of course. We eventually got a snail mail from our local MP saying, in so many words,  he'll "see what he can do". My other half's Work Program officer/supervisor/contact type person also said he'll "see what he can do". So far neither of them has been able to "do" anything.


----------



## Helen Back (Nov 20, 2015)

Scratch that, it came through today! And it "only" took 111 days. Grrrrrr! 

Now, how do we sue for loss of earnings over the 60 days it's supposed to take....?


----------



## Helen Back (Nov 20, 2015)

Er.... how long does Stage 5 (printing) usually take...?


----------



## SaySomething (Nov 21, 2015)

*Must be something in the water - got my manual certificate today!  Hip hip hooray!  (Only been waiting since early September)*


----------



## Helen Back (Nov 25, 2015)

Bad news. Because we have an apostrophe in our surname which wasn't included in the original application we have just found out - after being told we would get the certificate any day now - that it has to be checked all over again from the beginning with the correct spelling. That means another 4 months of waiting.

We are devastated. Demoralised. Angry.


----------



## Helen Back (Dec 9, 2015)

It has just arrived just now, 11am, Wednesday 9th December 2015. 
Time taken: 130 days. Grrrrr.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 9, 2015)

Like for your other half hopefully being able to start the job! Not for the delay.


----------



## Helen Back (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks, Maurice. Now we can put this nightmare behind us and start living again.


----------



## Oula (Dec 22, 2015)

My DBS recently arrived the day I stopped doing the 3 month contract I needed it for.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 22, 2015)

DBS system is an absolute joke. Definitely not fit for purpose.

I hope that Helen Back , Oula and anyone else, like my OH, who will be using the on-line checking renewals service finds that it works properly ...


----------



## Jeff46 (Jan 13, 2016)

I applied for my DBS in mid-September.  First 3 stages cleared by 21 September and then stage 4 now sitting with the Metropolitan Police and sitting, and sitting...  This is really causing problems now and the whole process is a joke and something should be done.  Had a response to an email to the police in December simply informing me that they recognise it has been escalated, that there are delays and I should be patient.  Now been waiting 115 days!


----------



## SR100 (Jan 30, 2016)

I submitted my CRB ON 23/11/2015. 

I called the CEC office on Friday and someone finally answered after 100 attempts. She said they are still processing August applications and it will take 140 days at stage 4 for the Met to look at your DBS. 

Taking forever!!!!


----------



## maryward (Feb 8, 2016)

My Application for a DBS was received on the 24th September that's 138 days ago...yes it's with the MET police!!! I've not lived in London for 25 years! It's been escalated, put to "critical" and " hardship" as I have dependants which has made no difference! 
What a complete mess!


----------



## comrade spurski (Feb 10, 2016)

DBS gave me the email address for Met Police as I have been waiting since November 2015. It is a dedicated email address for the team dealing with DBS check. I emailed asking for an estimate and received an automated email response saying that they do not respond to individual emails and that they'll deal withit when they can.
That was 2 weeks ago...this week I rang the DBS and they said that there was nothing else I can do to speed it up as the Met Police are saying it checks will take 130 days (18 weeks)....but that might increase!
Thankfully it is not affecting my employment but I still find it stressful...I work in a primary school and have had to point to the articles on the web about the massive delays when people make comments like "well, mine only took 3 weeks!"


----------



## James Williams (Feb 11, 2016)

My Enhanced DBS was sent off on 16 November 2015 and was completed up to stage 3 by 27 November 2015. It is now at the dreaded stage 4 local police check and I have called up the local police force which is North Wales and they said they completed the checks and sent it back to the DBS in December 2015. 

After 86 days I escalated the case I had to wait a further 14 days before I could find out any more info on what's going on. Today was the deadline date so called the DBS team and they said that the MET police are currently looking at my application as they requested it???? I have always lived in North Wales and have no idea why they wanted to look at it and now it's stuck. I am working for a secondary school and have been shadowing another member of staff as the DBS still hasn't come through and it's driving me mad. 

Even though I haven't done anything wrong I feel like a criminal and it makes it worse as others have had their DBS back and the HR manager keep asking me what's going on and can I produce my certificate. 

Has anyone else experienced this and never lived in London but the MET are looking at their DBS. 

Please help


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 11, 2016)

To anyone suffering with the DBS - please complain - officially - to the appropriateunion (locally and nationally) and your MP. In my OH half's case that was the NUT and they did help, somewhat.

The more official complaints, the better ...


----------



## comrade spurski (Feb 23, 2016)

A mate in work got hers back in 2 weeks form it being sent off...I am still waiting and it's been over 3 months.
I have complained to the DBS who say they are chasing the Met Police up every Thursday morning but there is basically nothing that anyone can do as the Met just say they are busy.
I asked what kind of queuing system allowed my mates to be done and was told that it probably got sent to another force or didn't get sent to a force...when I asked why mine had been sent to a police force was told that it maybe a confusion over my address ... I pointed out that I have lived in the same address for over 22 yrs and have no criminal record etc and was told that they didn't know!
I suffer from anxiety and stress related problems and tbh this is pretty shit and stressful.
Other staff (including the staff in the school I will be joining) all feel the need to comment about how I am the only one who has had a difficulty.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 29, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> To anyone suffering with the DBS - please complain - officially - to the appropriateunion (locally and nationally) and your MP. In my OH half's case that was the NUT and they did help, somewhat.
> 
> The more official complaints, the better ...



and the dbs have admitted they were at fault ... so OH well chuffed !
hopefully a decent amount of £££ / compo will be on the way after all the problems.


----------



## comrade spurski (Mar 2, 2016)

After my complaining to the DBS last Tuesday I got an email from the MET section dealing with it saying I had a case worker. I emailed back and asked what having a case officer meant but didn't get a reply. But yesterday my certificate arrived...it took 4 months...was sent during the October Half Term holiday.
Hope everyone else gets theirs back soon.


----------



## aqua (Mar 2, 2016)

Not the Met but mine took 2 weeks from submission to certificate landing at home


----------



## J?. (Mar 3, 2016)

Mine came yesterday it took 147 days, I'm physically and mentally broken.

I had the worst Christmas ever...

My birthday is very soon and all I'm getting is rent arrears...

I'm being threatened by my landlord with repossession, and I am about to start working with the homeless...

Then to top it off, I've been told I might not be able to claim loss of earnings....


----------



## sorearm (Mar 16, 2016)

J?. said:


> Mine came yesterday it took 147 days, I'm physically and mentally broken.
> 
> I had the worst Christmas ever...
> 
> ...


  Jesus. what a horrible situation for you  :-(


----------



## Fred Smith (Mar 21, 2016)

My DBS was received 22nd Oct, that's five months tomorrow, in stage 4 since 2nd Nov.


----------



## Epona (Mar 21, 2016)

Jesus fucking christ, there are some really awful delays reported on this thread.  For those of you with delays, was it your first time?  OH has to get it yearly for his job, it usually only takes 2 weeks at most.  If it was longer than that, he'd have to stop working while he was waiting for it to be sorted, and I can imagine that is what some of you have had to go through :/

EDIT: This is what happens when governments blithely go about cutting costs, I bet they halved the number of staff that deal with these, oh good they have made savings whilst nurses/teachers/care assistants/social workers cannot fucking work due to delays  *_Slow Clap*_


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 21, 2016)

The problem my OH had with the DBS was a system failure within the subscription service. When it works, this is very good ...


----------



## Fred Smith (Mar 21, 2016)

This is my first DBS, currently doing a PGCE, luckily my placement is in the voluntary sector so they are not pushing for it.
I have been offered another placement, which I really want, but I can't do this without the DBS.


----------



## DbsDelays (Apr 4, 2016)

A


----------



## zippyRN (Apr 18, 2016)

James Williams said:


> My Enhanced DBS was sent off on 16 November 2015 and was completed up to stage 3 by 27 November 2015. It is now at the dreaded stage 4 local police check and I have called up the local police force which is North Wales and they said they completed the checks and sent it back to the DBS in December 2015.
> 
> After 86 days I escalated the case I had to wait a further 14 days before I could find out any more info on what's going on. Today was the deadline date so called the DBS team and they said that the MET police are currently looking at my application as they requested it???? I have always lived in North Wales and have no idea why they wanted to look at it and now it's stuck. I am working for a secondary school and have been shadowing another member of staff as the DBS still hasn't come through and it's driving me mad.
> 
> ...



this  will probably   casue a shit storm this being  Urban

are you a Sab  or other  animal rights terrorist?
do you engage in 'direct action' ?
been on many  race hate marches ?


----------



## comrade spurski (Apr 18, 2016)

zippyRN said:


> this  will probably   casue a shit storm this being  Urban
> 
> are you a Sab  or other  animal rights terrorist?
> do you engage in 'direct action' ?
> been on many  race hate marches ?



Mine took from the last week in October until the 2nd of March...I ain't a terrorist of any sort, have been on demo's and organised strikes etc and have never been on any race hate marches...I have no criminal record  have done countless checks before and all were clear and have never been arrested...the delays are caused by cuts. The police cut back office staff cos the government told organisations to cut 'red tape' ... and this is the result.


----------



## Fred Smith (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm still waiting, it will be 6 months tomorrow since DBS received my application.
I've now given up on it, I've lost two really good teaching placements because of this, and also decided to quit teaching.


----------



## Fred Smith (Apr 22, 2016)

Update on the above, just rang the DBS and was told my middle name was crossed out by the person who checked my application form, even though it is clearly in my passport.

This means DBS will recall my application from the MET, add my middle name, and then send it back to the MET.

This will possibly add another 18 weeks onto the application (MET processing time), what a f**king shambles.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 22, 2016)

Fred Smith - perhaps you could raise an official complaint and get your MP / union etc involved.

see my comments upthread - my OH had a serious problem with their subscription renewals system last year.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 22, 2016)

I was advised to get mine done via Disclosure Scotland. Took 10 days. Just basic though.


----------



## Fred Smith (May 1, 2016)

Another Update.

My original application which was received 22/10/15 as now gone back to stage 2 (see my  previous post), so in theory this could now take until September due to the 18 week processing time now being quoted by the MET.

On a positive note, I had another application that was received 29/02/16, this is for another organization I was hoping to work for. Stage 4 completed 29/04/16, this means I should receive my completed DBS in the next week or so. Only 9 weeks for this one.

However, I lost the placements that I really wanted due to the long wait for the original, which also means I lost out on some great experience that I could have gained as a trainee teacher.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 1, 2016)

Once you get a correct DBS out of the quagmire, then I suggest that you go onto the subscription service, and keep that going.


----------



## Fred Smith (May 1, 2016)

I've already applied for the update service, I don't think I could go through this again, the worst thing is that I only want to teach a few hours a week on a volunteer basis.


----------



## weltweit (May 1, 2016)

Mine took a little over 2 months, but it is for vulnerable adults, I expect it could have taken longer had it been for kids.


----------



## Dwayne Buckley (Jun 6, 2016)

Hello. 
I Sent off via post office my dbs on the 9th of febuary , stage 1 to 3 was completed by 26th of February and stage 4 was in progress however 2 weeks ago I checked DBS tracker and stage 3 went back into progress and re completed 26th of may as of today it's been 101 days. But do they now have another 60 days again ? I'm in extreme financial distress and have lost out on 2 jobs because of the checks. The strain that this has put on my household is unbearable it's my daughters birthday next month and I've been outta work since February !


----------



## zippyRN (Jun 9, 2016)

Dwayne Buckley said:


> Hello.
> I Sent off via post office my dbs on the 9th of febuary , stage 1 to 3 was completed by 26th of February and stage 4 was in progress however 2 weeks ago I checked DBS tracker and stage 3 went back into progress and re completed 26th of may as of today it's been 101 days. But do they now have another 60 days again ? I'm in extreme financial distress and have lost out on 2 jobs because of the checks. The strain that this has put on my household is unbearable it's my daughters birthday next month and I've been outta work since February !



did you  previous  job  come to an end or did you  resign before recieving final clearance to  start these other  roles?


----------



## YazBro (Jun 26, 2016)

I have been waiting since 26 November. Been on stage 4 since 30 November 2015. Lost a job as job was subject to DBs. Been forced to go on benefits to pay bills. Bloody tories made cuts to police forces. They have a backlog of 150,000 applications due to being short staffed.

I rang them up and they said my application had been sent back from the Met police and had been resent round first week of march so once sent back to Met can take up to 18 weeks. So still waiting


----------



## mao (Jul 5, 2016)

My application has been ongoing since April and I am about to lose a job due to the delays . Is there anyone else in this situation?. Yazbro, how is your DBS going? I've made formal complaints and contacted my MP to no avail.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 5, 2016)

My OH, as noted upthread, had a major tiff with the DBS system, although this was more related to renewing to the "subscription service" rather than a first time application.
Regular enquiries by NUT regional office, the various agencies that couldn't offer work, MP and OH eventually made an impression, although the temporary solution was to have a "fresh" application fast-tracked.

I think that the DBS system is NOT fit for purpose, and the delays caused by under-staffed aka "austerity cuts" in the relevant police departments are a scandal.


----------



## mao (Jul 11, 2016)

75 days later it finally reached Stage 5! I checked the Update Service and it states that the certificate has been issued today.  

 

I am relieved (and angry that this has taken so long)


----------



## juice_terry (Jul 11, 2016)

Processing a lot of DBS checks at work atm have been told they are currently taking up to 18 weeks !!!


----------



## Candy-ice (Jul 13, 2016)

I am absolutely fuming today as I lost an opportunity to work for a company with great opportunities due to DBS delays and this is not taking into account the are 2 jobs I have lost. Made my application on the 16th of March through my uni as I am studying for PGCE, when tracking it states it was received and verified on the 12th of April,stage 2 & 3 were completed by the 14th of April and its been on stage 4 since. I called GMP got told it was sent back to dbs after they completed their checks end of April.Contacted DBS who notified me that its with the Met police for whatever reason as I have never lived anywhere remotely close to London.My last DBS was in 2013 and everything was ok, absolutely buffled as to why its with Met not to mention the email add I was given for the met is bouncing back my email.I am been out of work for 3 months now and need to earn money..wonder why its not being brought up during pm question time.


----------



## Candy-ice (Jul 13, 2016)

mao said:


> 75 days later it finally reached Stage 5! I checked the Update Service and it states that the certificate has been issued today.
> 
> View attachment 89460
> 
> I am relieved (and angry that this has taken so long)


Good for you, was it under Met ?


----------



## mao (Jul 13, 2016)

Candy-ice said:


> Good for you, was it under Met ?



Yes, it was with them for 75 days.


----------



## Candy-ice (Jul 20, 2016)

Update from above, emailed my MP and got a response to say the DBS have put it on high priority which I thought it was on already after the 60days.Just tracked it now and its stating stage 3 completed today, how can this be progress, it was initially completed on the 16th of April.*so confused


----------



## Angew (Oct 28, 2016)

I cannot believe what I am reading. Posts from last year so this problem is still going on. I have been waiting since July 21st. Yes mine is with met never lived any where near London. I closed my childcare business after 9 years in July. I registered with an agency to do supply work and then got a job at the end of September in a special school. Money is now getting tight the frustrating part is not knowing how much longer to wait. I had an email from DBS who were very apologetic but could not tell me much apart from they are working closely with met. Stories I am reading show this was happening this time last year also. It really is not good enough but we cannot do anything.


----------



## Jonathan Avis (Nov 1, 2016)

I submitted my application on 17th August and still waiting for it to come thru, the Met take way too long, it's criminal


----------



## Jonathan Avis (Nov 19, 2016)

My DBS certificate arrived in the post yesterday


----------



## Akkadian (Nov 19, 2016)

Not much help to you people now, but late June into September are peak months for DBS in my experience, lots of students need them for up coming placements. There is another peak just after the new year for the same reason.


----------



## IC3D (Nov 19, 2016)

Taking far to long and I'm sure plenty of wronguns get through the net anyway.


----------



## Akkadian (Nov 19, 2016)

IC3D said:


> Taking far to long and I'm sure plenty of wronguns get through the net anyway.



They only find the recorded wronguns, even then depends what's recorded, these days.  I speak from the care sector, there are some set in stone and will be no, sexual and thieving, but breach of peace and some violence is looked over these days, it's a case of having too.


----------



## MrGrumpy2013 (Nov 20, 2016)

I submitted my application on 15 august 2016 . 
Still no progress and it's with the met too


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 20, 2016)

Just had a new one back for a new job, only took four days. Fuck knows why the local police check has to be so inconsistent in different localities, sympathies to anyone caught up in delays.


----------



## MrGrumpy2013 (Nov 21, 2016)

Good news for me , it has completed stage 4 so is now at stage 5 printing in progress . It has been 14 weeks today since I submitted the application . I think it would have taken a lot longer if I didn't get my MP involved who I contacted 2 weeks ago . A day later for my job offer to expire however I have stalled my employer for a few more days . Hopefully certificate should be in my hands in a few days or will show up on my online dbs update service . I'm a very happy chap . Stressful procedure !!!


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 21, 2016)

If you are not already part of it, go for the "subscription" renewal service - there are problems even with this part of the DBS, but lesser ones (I think).

And, if you've had a slow deal, complain to them, your MP and so on.
The present form of the DBS just is not "fit for purpose" and needs a major overhaul.


----------



## MrGrumpy2013 (Nov 21, 2016)

I have already subscribed to it , I can't be going through that process again . And it works out cheaper than getting a fresh dbs each time .


----------



## Jue (Dec 2, 2016)

my DBS is taking the mick my job place sent it in august 23rd 20016 and its now dec 2nd 20016 its stuck at the met police but ive never lived in London


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 2, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> If you are not already part of it, go for the "subscription" renewal service - there are problems even with this part of the DBS, but lesser ones (I think).
> 
> And, if you've had a slow deal, complain to them, your MP and so on.
> The present form of the DBS just is not "fit for purpose" and needs a major overhaul.


Sorry haven't read whole thread. But I am applying for the sort of jobs that require a check - last time I had one was nearly ten years ago - when it took 2 months.  Its a nightmare for new staff at work now - people often give up waiting and take other jobs. 

What is this subscription service? never heard of it. Has the proceedure changed, I thought you needed a new check for every job is that no longer the case?


----------



## Sefton (Dec 8, 2016)

I phoned DBS yesterday and the recorded message said the Mep police are taking 18 weeks. I'm guessing that is probably being optimistic


----------



## Valour (Dec 8, 2016)

I had one maybe a bout 3 years ago, it took about 6-7 weeks if I remember correctly


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 2, 2017)

Fucking fuming about this, my DBS paperwork was sent off back in early December. After months of being consumed by anxiety over whether or not it will come back in time for me to start my job (22nd of May was as far back as I could push it) I phoned up and found out that my DBS check had been held up for months because someone at their office was unclear if I even needed a DBS check. Apparently this is because the 'job description' section (which I didn't fill in myself) said I would be working with 'children and adults'. That might be children one day, adults another. But part of my job involves working in schools for which you obviously need a DBS certificate.

Now I'd have thought that the fact that someone had bothered to send off the paperwork and pay the fee would be all the evidence they needed that hey, this person needs a DBS for their job. Apparently not, some cunt has just been sitting on it since last year because he's somehow not noticed that his _entire job _is processing DBS checks. Half a dozen other people with the exact same wording on their forms which were sent off at the same time got their certificates months ago.

My instinct here, now that my employers have gone round the houses to find out what the issue was, is to phone up the DBS and give them both barrels about what a shower of cunts they are and how they stand a good chance of destroying my life thanks to their knuckle-dragging incompetence, but I'm not convinced this will help. If I don't get my DBS back in time and I lose my job though, I'm going after the fuckers for compensation.

Not really seeking any input on this tbh, just needed to vent. Bureaucratic shit like this has a seriously deleterious effect on my mental health


----------



## wiskey (May 2, 2017)

I'm not surprised you wanted to vent. How infuriating.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 2, 2017)

I'd be livid. Hope it sorts itself out soon.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 3, 2017)

OK so it gets worse. Phoned up the DBS again and they've told me that the registered body that sent off my DBS paperwork still hasn't contacted them, and they can't proceed without confirmation of my job role (me telling them that I'll be working in primary schools apparently doesn't cut it, it has to come from someone else). They told me this while I was looking at an email containing a precis of the conversation the registered body had with the DBS last week, a conversation which according to the DBS never happened.

Even if this gets resolved tomorrow morning, my five month-old application goes to the back of the queue and I'm likely to be waiting another two months for my certificate. By which point I will have lost my job. Which is the only job I've ever got that I actually wanted to do.

Equal parts heartbroken, scared (this is one of those jobs you need in order to pay rent) and furniture-smashing mad right now.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 3, 2017)

That sounds shit. One possibility - although I don't know how much wriggle room your new employer will have given schools are involved - is to take you at risk. If contact them in writing to explain the fuck ups at DBS and ask them what options there are. 

And complain to DBS once the main things are all sorted, as that is terrible service.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 3, 2017)

Can you speak to a manager at DBS to try and get it fast tracked given it's their fuck up? 

Do you have a pre-existing DBS? They might be willing to take you until the new one arrives. Can sometimes get away with being accompanied on school premises by someone who is DBS checked.


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2017)

Wish I hadn't read this, what a total nightmare. Is it any better if you're just a volunteer does anyone know ? 
(Saturday playground scheme starts in 3 weeks and I won't be able to join in at all unless I have one of these.)


----------



## Ben scholtze (Mar 9, 2018)

My dB's is taking  ages I did have cautions as a youth but the police station no longer in use so don't know where my local police would be it was 24 years ago I've phoned both Manchester and Cheshire said completed but still saying with local police I've only lived in these areas they also said I've got common nae but I said that's not my fault u should be able to prove the difference also does on line tracking automatically update


----------



## Sharianne (Jan 7, 2019)

I applied for my DBS stage 1-3 was completed on 23/10/18 it’s now been 74 days Iv contacted the DBS and as of 60 days they had put a tracker on it (which means apparently I’m on fast track) and told that if I hadn’t heard anything from them in 14 days that I could contact the DBS again and they would give me a number as to which Police force my DBS is held with. I registered with some agencies and of course Have missed out on job opportunities due to this wait.  It has also put an awful strain on the pocket as we never thought this would take this long. My partner has now been asked to take a pay cut due to his company having financial difficulties until they are more stable which means I need to have a job more than ever. I feel upset that this process is taking still so long after all this time.. I will be contacting my MP today to see if this helps (as I see others in the thread have done so too) as well as calling the number the DBS give me is there any other advice anyone can give me please ??


----------



## Helen Back (Jan 7, 2019)

OP here. It eventually took us 6 months to get it after writing, appealing, badgering, etc. From July to December. After this experience our advice would be to never apply for a DBS job ever again.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 7, 2019)

Bloody hell - six months is ridiculous.


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 9, 2019)

Gosh - I need a enhanced DBS that gets renewed every few years & only takes a few weeks. I have employed people recently & had them in post in 6 weeks meaning their DBS was about max 4 weeks. Those I employed had previous DBS / CRB like me, wonder if that speeds up the process?


----------



## Helen Back (Jan 9, 2019)

moonsi til said:


> Those I employed had previous DBS / CRB like me, wonder if that speeds up the process?



Very probably. When we did it, it was his first ever DBS check, not a renewal. Plus, we had lived in London at one point so it had to go through the Met. Plus, I think the system was going through major changes at that point which further slowed it down.


----------



## comrade spurski (Jan 14, 2019)

moonsi til said:


> Gosh - I need a enhanced DBS that gets renewed every few years & only takes a few weeks. I have employed people recently & had them in post in 6 weeks meaning their DBS was about max 4 weeks. Those I employed had previous DBS / CRB like me, wonder if that speeds up the process?


I work in a school ... my last one took over 4 and a half months and this one has so far taken 6 weeks...can't be fucked to check up on it as I have a job and it is just a renewal. I got myself in a real stress 3 yrs ago as I needed it for my current job...this time I could not give a toss how long it takes as it doesn't affect my employment but I have so much sympathy for those in a less fortunate position.


----------



## mojo pixy (Feb 19, 2019)

I'm 34 days into stage 4 of an enhanced check, pretty sure it's Avon & Somerset holding it up, they're possibly even slower than the Met. It's been at stage 4 34 days now and that's in line with A&S's average turnaround time (according to .gov stats anyway), I'm hoping soon, soon, soooooooon.

I have had one before that involved A&S checks, it's even still valid atm, so I really hope it is just normal underfunded bureaucracy holding it up.


----------



## iamwithnail (Feb 22, 2019)

I did my basic DBS last week and it came through next day by email, and a couple of days later by post. Just a basic one though, that.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 22, 2019)

Seems a lot quicker at the moment. Liverpool seem to be turning them round in about a week but as always it's more about the old bill getting back to them if you have lived in separate plod areas including big mets.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 22, 2019)

I am a volunteer leader for the Woodcraft Folk, and all our volunteers have to be DBS checked. Recently, I have verified three and sent these off online to the DBS folks. Of those three, one already had a DBS certificate (but had not signed up to the update service) and the other two had never had one. 

Two of those certifications were completed the same day I verified the documents, and the third is stuck at the stage 4 and has been for several weeks. 

They tell you to allow 90 days. 

I once had one that got stuck at stage 4 for weeks despite the volunteer already having a DBS certificate (sign up to the update service, if you can, folks!). 

It is random, and I have no idea who is at fault.


----------



## mojo pixy (Mar 13, 2019)

Finally, it came today. That makes eight weeks to the day .. *56 days* ffs 

Anyway, it means I can start my new job on Monday, and the flat I found is (thankfully) still waiting for me. All good, in the end .. but this hell of waiting is completely out of order.

When the certificate is in my hands, I'm subscribing to the auto-update. Never this again!

EtA, my brain was all over the place this morning and my arithmetic went out the window


----------



## Argonia (Mar 25, 2019)

Have just put one in for volunteering at a local primary school. The teacher I met told me they are taking on average about two months to process.


----------



## SM19 (May 22, 2019)

a


----------



## hash tag (May 22, 2019)

I'm not sure if you stay with an existing employer if they need renewing. Mine ran out, I had to do a declaration to the effect that nothing has changed and that was the end of the story, so far as I know.


----------



## Argonia (May 22, 2019)

b


----------



## Thistlewaite (Aug 10, 2022)

Over 6 months in total for my first ever one.  

The actual registration process
Passport
Birth Certificate 
Police interview and finger printing
Waiting x6 

Since then it has been relatively quick and easy.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 10, 2022)

Thistlewaite said:


> Passport
> Birth Certificate
> Police interview and finger printing


Thought they only did fingerprints/interview if you have no passport or other acceptable ID from the prescribed list?


----------



## Thistlewaite (Aug 10, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Thought they only did fingerprints/interview if you have no passport or other acceptable ID from the prescribed list?


This was over a decade ago but admittedly I may have gotten my passport during the process which would make sense.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 10, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Thought they only did fingerprints/interview if you have no passport or other acceptable ID from the prescribed list?


Apart from a DBS I have some sort of police licence and I've never done fingerprinting. 
Going off piste slightly, I am sure there are thousands of contractors out there, going in to the homes of vulnerable people who have never had a DBS check.


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 10, 2022)

I have never been fingerprinted for (an enhanced) DBS or, before that, CRB. Or had a police interview.
 🤨


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 10, 2022)

Maybe Thistlewaite is a wrong 'un?  

As far as I can remember, fingerprinting and police only comes into play when you don't have the required ID.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 10, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Maybe Thistlewaite is a wrong 'un?
> 
> As far as I can remember, fingerprinting and police only comes into play when you don't have the required ID.


Or just transgressed once. 
Mrs Tag got turned down for a home office job many years ago because of her father's "subversive behaviour " many many years ago and as a result, never got close to the many checks and references that are required.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2022)

Thistlewaite said:


> Over 6 months in total for my first ever one.
> 
> The actual registration process
> Passport
> ...


I have mine done every couple of years , I fill in a form , take it into work with my passport, driving licence , and a few documents confirming my address , they copy these , send them off and 2-3 weeks later I get the certificate & I take it in to the same people to have it copied. I don't have to do anything else.


----------



## Thistlewaite (Aug 10, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Maybe Thistlewaite is a wrong 'un?
> 
> As far as I can remember, fingerprinting and police only comes into play when you don't have the required ID.


I think it was the lack of passport 😂
I'm sure in my day I used to share my parents one and then never went on holiday in between leaving education and getting a job. Too skint to holiday 😵‍💫

marty21 
Yeah, since then it has been straightforward for me too.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 10, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Or just transgressed once.
> Mrs Tag got turned down for a home office job many years ago because of her father's "subversive behaviour " many many years ago and as a result, never got close to the many checks and references that are required.


I think they might have changed their approach since then - none of us can be responsible for family members after all.

(unless her dad was a proper wrong 'un, like a soviet spy or something)


----------



## hash tag (Aug 11, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I think they might have changed their approach since then - none of us can be responsible for family members after all.
> 
> (unless her dad was a proper wrong 'un, like a soviet spy or something)


He spent time inside in connection with his support for the CND movement back in the '50s.
Mrs Tag would have been turned down in the late '80s early '90s.


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 11, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Or just transgressed once.
> Mrs Tag got turned down for a home office job many years ago because of her father's "subversive behaviour " many many years ago and as a result, never got close to the many checks and references that are required.


Ah but security checks are different to DBS. They can take months and want to know all the skeletons clanking around in the closets of you and your family.

I'm waiting on a new member of staff starting who was offered the post 3 months ago - got the DBS 3 weeks after applying but still waiting on security clearance...


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 10, 2022)

felixthecat said:


> Ah but security checks are different to DBS. They can take months and want to know all the skeletons clanking around in the closets of you and your family.
> 
> I'm waiting on a new member of staff starting who was offered the post 3 months ago - got the DBS 3 weeks after applying but still waiting on security clearance...


yes they take ages and there is a massive backlog, they are not currently answering the phone on Fridays so they can catch up with the email queries, now getting close to the 45 calendar days since I submitted mine, hopefully will hear back soon.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 10, 2022)

I'm wondering why people are needing them? 
Me, I visit vulnerable people in their homes.


----------



## bmd (Sep 14, 2022)

It's to check out your criminal record in order to make a decision about whether to employ you or not based on the role you've applied for.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 14, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I'm wondering why people are needing them?
> Me, I visit vulnerable people in their homes.


I'm in education


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I'm wondering why people are needing them?
> Me, I visit vulnerable people in their homes.


Same


----------

